# Transportation blocks?



## AlexA (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi,

Ever since picking up my mk3 back in February the one thing that's been nagging me is how high the car sits compared to the mk2 even with the lowered S-Line suspension. After reading about dealers not removing transportation blocks I checked my car this evening and this is how the rear looked. Does anyone know whether the purple plastic thing is supposed to be there or if it is indeed a block/puck?









Thanks!

Alex


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

They look like transport blocks to me. My RS does not have them.

No similar item shown in the parts list. On mine the orange rubber bump stop fits into the aluminium top mount.


----------



## AlexA (Mar 5, 2011)

brittan said:


> They look like transport blocks to me. My RS does not have them.
> 
> No similar item shown in the parts list. On mine the orange rubber bump stop fits into the aluminium top mount.


That's good to know, thanks! The car is going in to a dealer on Friday for an oil change so I'll probably ask them to look at this as well.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Whatever happened to the PDI checklist?!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

powerplay said:


> Whatever happened to the PDI checklist?!


I suppose you believe in fairies as well.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So generally you have two items used for transport, ones a clip that going over the springs (normally used in pairs), the other is a lilac/blue collar that has a gap in it to go over the shocks strut..


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

This is why I asked about a photo in the show us your mk3 thread where a car looked to be sitting very high.... when the Golf mk7 was first delivered in 2013, loads were having the blocks left in. VW issued a note to dealers about it - still happening all these years later.

That it's happening with Audi is no great surprise. Trouble is, if they're in too long they will screw the top mounts.


----------



## AlexA (Mar 5, 2011)

I spoke to the dealer today and they will have a look at it on Friday when the car's in.


----------



## AlexA (Mar 5, 2011)

The car was in today and the transport blocks were removed. The ride is much better now that I've actually got a (working) rear suspension. The service advisor also told me he had had the same thing happen with his own TT..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

AlexA said:


> The service advisor also told me he had had the same thing happen with his own TT..


Hi, Fancy admitting that. He should have made sure it didn't happen again then  
Hoggy.


----------



## AlexA (Mar 5, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> AlexA said:
> 
> 
> > The service advisor also told me he had had the same thing happen with his own TT..
> ...


Yeah but to be fair to him this wasn't the same dealer where I bought the car. But that being said they did manage to mess up the rest of the service but that's another (long) story... :evil:


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Did the blocks make any noise when you went over bumps?

Was the car safe to drive with the blocks in place?


----------



## AlexA (Mar 5, 2011)

VorsprungDur said:


> Did the blocks make any noise when you went over bumps?
> 
> Was the car safe to drive with the blocks in place?


No noise but it contibuted to a very harsh ride when going over bumps and minor potholes.

Well I drove the car with the blocks in place for almost 8 months with no issues other than a harsh ride. But I suppose you could argue it's not as safe as could be when the suspension can't do its job properly.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

No experience of this on TT, but plenty with Golf Rs. Apparently driving with them In place can cause damage, so thorough check should be carried out. A good mate kicked up a fuss over them being left on his new Golf R, got two free services and £500 in John Lewis vouchers. It us just poor practice by whoever did the PDI and how many more have been left in place on other cars?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

This thread disturbed me a bit. I am coming back home tomorrow and I will check my car for this thing. So Im looking for a purple plastic that sits on top of the suspension right?


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

AlexA said:


> VorsprungDur said:
> 
> 
> > Did the blocks make any noise when you went over bumps?
> ...


Can you post a picture of the rear with the blocks removed?

Thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The orange rubbers from the picture will be in the collar...


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> The orange rubbers from the picture will be in the collar...


Thanks, just checked the car and lo and behold I also have the purple blocks in place.

No wonder the rear suspension was so harsh.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

VorsprungDur said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > The orange rubbers from the picture will be in the collar...
> ...






Strongly recommend everyone check their car for these.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Name and shame the incompetent dealers that didn't correctly do the PDI?


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

falconmick said:


> Name and shame the incompetent dealers that didn't correctly do the PDI?


Waiting for compensation offer first.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Checked mine. Thank god no such blockers in place.
But this got me thinking almost immediately. How many more users are affected? Maybe the moderators should stick this thread or do a forum wide announcement?!


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> Checked mine. Thank god no such blockers in place.
> But this got me thinking almost immediately. How many more users are affected? Maybe the moderators should stick this thread or do a forum wide announcement?!


Good idea, looks like this is way more common than it should be.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

I've been on VWROC forum since early 2014 and transportation blocks/pucks issue is all too common.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

It's daft that it's happening across VAG when it's been highlighted in last five years repeatedly across forums etc with people asking dealers to make sure they're removed and so on. VAG issued a notice to dealers in 2014 urging them to ensure they were removed.

Worse thing is, I had a VXR in 2006 and it was a thing back then too 

It wouldn't be so bad if it didn't shag top mounts running with them in.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

I don't understand why they bother to fit them. What harm is done by a little movement in transit?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

cliveju said:


> I don't understand why they bother to fit them. What harm is done by a little movement in transit?


It's to stop the cars jiggling about on the trains/boats/transporters. There's not a lot of head room or side to side room - more cars would be damaged in transit, it also helps raise the cars a little so they don't catch on the ramps on/off various transports.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

NO fancy plastic pucks here


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

phazer said:


> cliveju said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why they bother to fit them. What harm is done by a little movement in transit?
> ...


Good point. Never thought about any of that.


----------

